# Government 800 Calories T2?



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

Were hearing of UK government plans regarding free weight loss plans but only in certain regions. Im happy to immediately try and similarly fund myself BUT i'm not aware of the soups and shakes that make up the plan (where to get from etc) . Any ideas?


----------



## Robin (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> Were hearing of UK government plans regarding free weight loss plans but only in certain regions. Im happy to immediately try and similarly fund myself BUT i'm not aware of the soups and shakes that make up the plan (where to get from etc) . Any ideas?


Have a look at this thread. It’s quite long, but @ColinUK  starts using the shakes on page 4, and from post #98 on page 5 there’s a discussion of which ones. Inspiring thread to read, anyway.








						Weight loss ups and downs - 800 Calorie - Newcastle
					

It can be quite strange to have always had a problem with carbs - I have never frequented pastry shops, so I don't really know what they sell. I don't go into coffee shops - the one time I tried a bought coffee it was so dreadful I couldn't drink it.




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

Robin said:


> Have a look at this thread. It’s quite long, but @ColinUK  starts using the shakes on page 4, and from post #98 on page 5 there’s a discussion of which ones. Inspiring thread to read, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks..


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

I had a look at that thread, it seems to have gone a bit off track now.
But I agree with the comments that it certainly does alter your relationship with food, and does perform a complete reset.

I successfully did the course with supermarket shakes.

Have a read of



			Reversing Type 2 Diabetes - Newcastle Magnetic Resonance Centre - Newcastle University
		


It has the links to the decade of research behind the route to the approval of the treatment prescribed, and advice for patients and doctors.


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

travellor said:


> I had a look at that thread, it seems to have gone a bit off track now.
> But I agree with the comments that it certainly does alter your relationship with food, and does perform a complete reset.
> 
> I successfully did the course with supermarket shakes.
> ...


Thanks for this. So useful as i try to kick off a plan here. Concern is do i still take my meds?. Also dont like sweet flavoured fruity shakes. Im a savoury tooth. Savoury flavours?


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

travellor said:


> I had a look at that thread, it seems to have gone a bit off track now.
> But I agree with the comments that it certainly does alter your relationship with food, and does perform a complete reset.
> 
> I successfully did the course with supermarket shakes.
> ...


Which make supermarket shakes preferred?. All T2 suitable?


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

No one can advise on meds I'm afraid.
It's worth consulting with your doctor, and read the advice in the link, preferably print it out and take tit with you so you can get informed advise on it.

As to savoury, yes, all the shakes can as sweet or savoury.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> Were hearing of UK government plans regarding free weight loss plans but only in certain regions. Im happy to immediately try and similarly fund myself BUT i'm not aware of the soups and shakes that make up the plan (where to get from etc) . Any ideas?



I have recently started that sort of diet. Have a look at my Threads on this section -

Meal Replacement Powders etc and My Diet Latest, I hope they will be useful

I was encouraged to start it by reading ColinUK's progress
Perhaps you could join in the fun and let us know how you go on?

Best of Luck

Zuludog


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> Which make supermarket shakes preferred?. All T2 suitable?



They are all similar.
They have all the nutrients and minerals you need, I just used the ones on the best offer.
Avoid snacks, but I did weaken occasionally and factors carrot sticks into my calorie count.


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

zuludog said:


> I have recently started that sort of diet. Have a look at my Threads on this section -
> 
> Meal Replacement Powders etc and My Diet Latest, I hope they will be useful
> 
> ...


This thread?,where?


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> Which make supermarket shakes preferred?. All T2 suitable?



I think all the shakes are suitable as long as you understand the nature of this sort of diet, especially monitoring your BG and the possible need to reduce your medication

I discussed this with my DSN and she was happy for me to do this
In fact she mentioned that some of her patients had been very successful - losing weight and coming off insulin, or at least reducing the dose of that and other medication


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> This thread?,where?



Sorry, but I'm not very skilled with computers and I don't know how to post links
Look down the list of separate Threads in this Weight Loss Section, they're fairly recent


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

zuludog said:


> I think all the shakes are suitable as long as you understand the nature of this sort of diet, especially monitoring your BG and the possible need to reduce your medication
> 
> I discussed this with my DSN and she was happy for me to do this
> In fact she mentioned that some of her patients had been very successful - losing weight and coming off insulin, or at least reducing the dose of that and other medication


Thanks, im going to try find your posts as your journey began.. Want to start now as lockdown not happed as nibbled too much.. Advise whatever you can please.. To mobilise me THX


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

My diet latest
					

To remind you, I started a rapid weight loss diet and I said I'd let you know how I got on after about a month. It is based on 'Life Without Diabetes' by Roy Taylor  Breakfast is an MRP = Meal Replacement Powder = a diet shake drink  Dinner is a cup soup, a diet bar, and natural yogurt; Greek or...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




Hopefully that's the one


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Sorry, but I'm not very skilled with computers and I don't know how to post links
> Look down the list of separate Threads in this Weight Loss Section, they're fairly recent


Its deffo newcastle diet you did/doing?, and i should go for?


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

travellor said:


> My diet latest
> 
> 
> To remind you, I started a rapid weight loss diet and I said I'd let you know how I got on after about a month. It is based on 'Life Without Diabetes' by Roy Taylor  Breakfast is an MRP = Meal Replacement Powder = a diet shake drink  Dinner is a cup soup, a diet bar, and natural yogurt; Greek or...
> ...


So 'Life without diabetes' Roy taylor is different to newcastle diet?


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> So 'Life without diabetes' Roy taylor is different to newcastle diet?


No he is the same guy /dr.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> Its deffo newcastle diet you did/doing?, and i should go for?



Roy Taylor of Newcastle University did the original study which became known as the Newcastle Diet

As I mentioned in my posts I am following the diet described in his book 'Life Without Diabetes', which is very close to his Newcastle diet
You can find it on Amazon Books

Or Search Google and YouTube, but there are so many references it can get overwhelming and very confusing very quickly
I notice that Exante, and possibly other suppliers, are offering a Newcastle Diet Package


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Roy Taylor of Newcastle University did the original study which became known as the Newcastle Diet
> 
> As I mentioned in my posts I am following the diet described in his book 'Life Without Diabetes', which is very close to his Newcastle diet
> You can find it on Amazon Books


Right, seems i need to get the book first?


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> Right, seems i need to get the book first?



Yes, I think that would be a good idea
It explains things more fully and has some recipes


----------



## Brend (Sep 4, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Yes, I think that would be a good idea
> It explains things more fully and has some recipes


The Michael Mosley book seems to have great reviews.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 4, 2020)

Brend said:


> The Michael Mosley book seems to have great reviews.


Taylor's book is very good IMO. Not just for "How to" but also for the clearest explanation I've seen for the metabolic causes for T2D.

Haven't read Mosley's book but Taylor is a real researcher while Mosley is a media doctor ...


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

Professor Taylor did the research at Newcastle University as per my link above. Click through them, and have a read of them all. Professor Taylor's book is mentioned there as well. 
There have been several books written by others that haven't done any research, and appear to offer untested alternative approaches. They may have merits, but there hasn't actually been any clinical testing of these other suggestions.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes, 'The Fast 800' by Michael Mosley is also worth reading
As travellor mentions, this sort of thing has become popular and there are several other similar books, but I think that Mosley & Taylor will be enough

I think it is worth understanding how The Newcastle, and other, diets work
The shake powders do not have any magical properties in themselves which make you lose weight, rather the overall diet or scheme is just a fancy way of giving you a low calorie diet, typically 800 cals a day

In theory you could do that yourself, but these diets provide two things -

Many people do not have the willpower to stick to a diet, so these diets provide a rigid structure and rules to follow

The various shake powders, diet bars, soups, and dried meals provide a fixed amount of calories; the vitamins and minerals that you might otherwise miss; and the convenience of just opening a packet, without having to think about it, or do any chopping & weighing yourself

I've had a look at the labels and all these powders have the same sort of composition, so you could just buy them from local shops, but I think you would find it convenient to try one of the schemes

I can only speak of the one that I'm using, so why not get a 2 week pack from Exante, and see how you get on?


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Yes, 'The Fast 800' by Michael Mosley is also worth reading
> As travellor mentions, this sort of thing has become popular and there are several other similar books, but I think that Mosley & Taylor will be enough
> 
> I think it is worth understanding how The Newcastle, and other, diets work
> ...



Isn't the Mosley diet food, rather than shakes?


----------



## zuludog (Sep 4, 2020)

Er, yes, sorry. Like I said it all gets a bit blurred and confusing

Perhaps the easiest thing would be to read Mosley's book for interest and background reading, and to use Taylor's


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 4, 2020)

travellor said:


> Isn't the Mosley diet food, rather than shakes?



He has a more recent book - "The Fast 800" - which seems Newcastle-ish.


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> He has a more recent book - "The Fast 800" - which seems Newcastle-ish.



It was just the comment in ColinUK's post that struck a cord with me. 
The 8 weeks of not eating, and just having shakes, made it easy to shake off comfort eating, eating the wrong sort of food, and just coming off the diet with a blank canvas that made it quite easy to start out new on a healthy diet.

I'm not entirely sure that any diet that simply cut down on food, for a period, would have worked as well. 
There wouldn't have been that break, it would have been simply a reduction in quantity, with the promise it could start again at the end.
The eating habits haven't been broken.

I've never seen any follow up on any food diet that seemed to have proof it had kept weight off, and reversed diabetes, maybe that's why he has changed his methods to be more like Professor Taylor?


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2020)

I belive they used the shakes in the research so everyone had the same, it was easier to control. Rather than food.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 4, 2020)

travellor said:


> I had a look at that thread, it seems to have gone a bit off track now.
> But I agree with the comments that it certainly does alter your relationship with food, and does perform a complete reset.
> 
> I successfully did the course with supermarket shakes.
> ...


I am guilty of wandering a little in that thread but it's really an outpouring of consciousness about the weightloss journey. 
The vlcd does work. Today I'm approaching 87kg.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 4, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I belive they used the shakes in the research so everyone had the same, it was easier to control. Rather than food.


I think they used food for one group and shakes for another - although that may two different trials I'm mixing up. I do recall the findings suggested that there was a clear difference in weight kept off after a year with those who lost it rapidly rather than slowly.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> I think they used food for one group and shakes for another - although that may two different trials I'm mixing up. I do recall the findings suggested that there was a clear difference in weight kept off after a year with those who lost it rapidly rather than slowly.


I thought that when Dr. Taylor was on telly when the first results were touted he said thet used the shakes for the reason I said.


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 4, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I thought that when Dr. Taylor was on telly when the first results were touted he said thet used the shakes for the reason I said.


Might have been another trial which did both - or that they just extrapolated from previous food based ones. 

Or I might have got muddled up


----------



## travellor (Sep 4, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> I think they used food for one group and shakes for another - although that may two different trials I'm mixing up. I do recall the findings suggested that there was a clear difference in weight kept off after a year with those who lost it rapidly rather than slowly.


It does seem that could be the case.
Are you still on the shakes, or did you pass the eight weeks now?


----------

